# Steam Update Error



## freedom-phil (Jan 24, 2008)

execute, autoupdate........26%, crash, error message:

Steam.exe (main exception): ERROR: delete of Steam.exe failed, Win32 Error 5 "Access is denied."

I WANT TO PLAY CS please help me....


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

Whats up. I also use steam. I feel very bad for you. :*(

Ok i might be able to help hold on.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215887

Try that.

https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1754-YGKN-9192

Try some of those. I think it might be a virus. Try reinstalling steam. Or go to the Steam support website and contact them, because i could not find the error you have in one of the list.


----------



## freedom-phil (Jan 24, 2008)

mmm I reinstalled, but i am getting same msg - so it can't be the .exe
I have no virus' either... 
no spyware...
no nuffin.


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

see 3 post....


----------



## freedom-phil (Jan 24, 2008)

I checked all that out, but it says nothing about my problem. At least, I tried the solutions to no avail. I dunno


----------



## PrivatePC (Aug 4, 2007)

go to steam support and email them.


----------



## freedom-phil (Jan 24, 2008)

cool...um...thanks. Not like I already tried that....


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Did Steam work before it tried to update?

When you reinstalled it, did you completely uninstall Steam, then install it again? Or did you just run the installer when it was already installed?


----------



## freedom-phil (Jan 24, 2008)

I ran uninstaller. i also tried to disable the autoupdate but that was a lost cause. i fully uninstalled though and I reinstalled it from steam website - nothing. Same problem. I've also uninstalled all recently installed programs, in case of software conflicts or something like that... nothing.
every time - 26% : crash. Steam don't know either.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Did it ever work properly?


----------



## freedom-phil (Jan 24, 2008)

What do you mean? Of course it worked before. Then some update came out and now my computer is lame and won't get that ****. Now I can't play CSS.


----------

